# Start up- Overclocking Failed! Please enter setup.



## Wren (Dec 12, 2009)

Well last night i was just browsing through the internet and suddenly the comp shuts down for reason i dont know. Once it was off i pressed the button to turn it back on but it wouldnt, so i took the plug out and put it back in again then it turned on. The "beep" sounded and then i could just see on my screen- Overclocking Failed! Please enter setup- and the rest of the text says: F1 to enter setup and F2 to continue, so i pressed continue. Windows loaded fine but minutes later it shut down again! Then what i wrote above happened again but this time i went to set up, then pressed F5 to restore default settings then pressed F10 to save and quit. Windows again loaded fine but again it shut down! From then on i didnt touch it and made this thread. Can anybody out there help me? My comp spec: Motherboard: ASUS P4P800-X, Hard disk: 20gb(all i know), Memory(RAM): 1GB, GPU: ATI Radeon Excalibur 9200 Series. So please help me out:sigh:


----------



## Tyree (May 10, 2009)

Is the PC OC'd? Try clearing the CMOS. 
UNPLUG the power supply, move the CMOS jumper from pins 1 & 2 to pins 2 & 3 for ten seconds, move the jumper back to pins 1 & 2.


----------



## Wren (Dec 12, 2009)

When i have done this, do i have to change the battery then?
And also does this do anything to the computer when i have done it wrong? or left it in the pins in for too long?


----------



## Tyree (May 10, 2009)

No need to change the battery. All that does is clear the CMOS. You can't hurt anything as long as you remember to disconnect the power cord from the PSU.


----------



## Marzen (Dec 15, 2009)

I find this interesting! I too have an ASUS board, (P5P800-VM), and have lately been having same problem. Just curious about the cause. Had same machine for several years, and have just experienced this "overclocking" issue past couple of weeks. Any idea what causes this....is it something generic to ASUS boards?


----------



## greenbrucelee (Apr 24, 2007)

no it isn't generic to asus boards it can happen for a number of reasons. Such as the power supply dying and screwing up the CMOS or the CMOS battery failing or someone messing with settings in the BIOS.


----------

